# Hdmi wird nicht erkannt



## Sashii (15. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend , 


mein Problem wie schon im Titel beschrieben ist das mein Monitor kein HDMI erkennt. VGA und DVI werden ohne Probleme erkannt. 

Zu meinen Sytem: 

I-920 
6 Gb Ram  Corsair 1600Mhz 
Zotac GTX 295 
Gigabyte  EX58-UD5

Monitor: 

ASUS VW246H 

Habe den Rechner letzte Woche erst zusammengebaut. Bin noch ein ziehmlicher Neuling. Die Grafigkarte hat 2 DVI Anschlüsse und ein HDMI Anschluss. Mein Monitor hat ein VGA, ein HDMI und ein DVI Anschluss. Ich habe den neusten Treiber schon von Nvidia installiert und alles ausprobiert aber der Monitor erkennt einfach das HDMI nicht . Habe den Treiber auch schon neu installiert aber nichts passiert. Im Nvidia Menü wird das HDMI-Kabel auch erst garnicht erkannt.

Habe Vista Ultimate 64 


Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Liebe grüße Sashii


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2009)

wenn du den monitor auf HDMI stellst hast du ein schwarzes bild bzw. eine kein signal meldung oder wie?


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Januar 2009)

Funktionieren andere HDMI Geräte auf dem Monitor? Ist auch eventuell ein Pin am Kabel verbogen, oder ein Knick, der die Verbindung unterbricht?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Sashii (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich auf HDMI stelle kommt ein blauer Bildschirm da steht drauf "No Signal"

Am Kábel ist auch alles okay habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Ob andere Geräte damit funktionieren kann ich nicht sagen weil ich keine anderen habe. 

Gruß


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Januar 2009)

Kannst du am Rechner eventuell einen Monitortreiber(Nicht Grakatreiber!) installieren? Manche Monitore verweigern ohne Treiber mit HDMI den Dienst. Wenn es dann nicht geht weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr weiter.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2009)

was steht denn bei der GRaka in der Beschreibung zum Thema HDMI? ist der Anschluss immer aktiv etc.?


----------



## Sashii (15. Januar 2009)

Also ersteinmal danke für eure Hilfe. 

Bei dem Monitor war keine CD dabei. Im Internet kann ich auch keinen finden. Habe schon nach einem Treiner gesucht aber wie gesagt ohne Erfolg. 

Bei der Grake steht genau das hier zu HDMI :

HDMI PORT 

SPecific models are equipped with HDMI port on the graphics card. Connect the HDMI signal cable from Flat Panel Display or HDTV (with HDMI) to the HDMI port. Some models without HDMI port may be connected via the DVI-HDMI Dongle Adaptor.

Connect the HDMI Flat Panel Display Monitor via HDMi port.

Grüße


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2009)

hast du schon mal das DVI kabel entfernt und nur das HDMI benutzt? vielleicht auch mal vom booten an nur das HDMI nutzen.


----------



## Sashii (15. Januar 2009)

Ja dann kommt genau das gleiche Problem. Nur die ganze Zeit ein blauer Bildschirm  

Was kann das nur sein ? 

Grüße


----------



## klefreak (15. Januar 2009)

eventuell mal im treiber schauen ob's eine solche option gibt ? FORCE TV 
auch könntest du folgendes probieren:
HDMI-DVI adapter (monitor) --> HDMI Kabel --> HDMI ausgang (grafikkarte)
oder umgekehrt, dann könnten wir die jeweiligen Anschlüsse als fehlerquelle ausschließen

mfg Klemens


----------



## Sashii (16. Januar 2009)

Hey 

Die Option FORCE TV habe ich in meinen Treiber nicht gefunden.

Was meintest du mit dieser Aussage hier :

"HDMI-DVI adapter (monitor) --> HDMI Kabel --> HDMI ausgang (grafikkarte)
oder umgekehrt, dann könnten wir die jeweiligen Anschlüsse als fehlerquelle ausschließen"

Sorry das ich nachfragen muss aber ich bin echt neu  

Liebe grüße


----------



## Mosed (17. Januar 2009)

er meint, du solltest mal den Monitor per hdmi-dvi adapter anschließen. also einmal graka-hdmi an Monitor-dvi und dann graka-dvi an monitor-hdmi, sofern du solche adapter hast.


----------



## Sashii (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe leider keinen solchen Adapter. Nur DVI-VGA. Was anderes war weder beim Monitor noch bei der Grafikkarte dabei. 

Aber nochmals dankeschön für eure Hilfe. 

Vllt klappt es ja bald mit einem neuen Treiber. 

Liebe grüße


----------



## i-net-user (21. September 2009)

*HDMI no signal*

Hallo.

 Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Habe mir ein neues System zusammengebaut und nun wollte ich es an einen Monitor per HDMI anschließen jedoch kommt da immer nur wenn ich den PC einschalte: HDMI no signal

 Mein System: 

 ASUS Rampage II
 Intel I7
 Corsair DominatorGT 12GB
 SAPPHIRE HD4890 2048MB VAPOR-X PCIE 

 Monitor:

 BENQ 23.6 TFT G2412HD



 Eine HDD habe ich noch nicht eingebaut aber eigentlich müsste es ohne doch auch gehen. Also zumindest der POST-screen kommen. Aber nichts!



 BITTE HELFT MIR!


 Danke!​


----------

